

Facebook letting you download your information. NOT. - cyberfart
http://cyberfart.blogspot.com/2011/07/facebook-letting-you-download-your.html

======
fossuser
Flagged because of title. (Also article itself is extremely limited and
contains little content).

"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

